# Informal poll: Are you "whipped"?



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

As a preface, "whipped" is intended as a just good, old-fashioned buddy-to-buddy slag. "So, you in for poker on Friday night?" "Love to, but can't, the wife invited some friends over" "Whipped" "Piss off, one of her friends is a knock-out" "Still "whipped". You get the idea. 

I am fortunate, my non-smoking wife enjoys the scent of a fine cigar and likens the fragrance of latakia to a combination of the incense that was used in the church of her youth during high holidays, with the "first hint of smoke from a fireplace, while taking a walk, that signals that Autumn has arrived". No wonder we have made it for more than 30 years. Well that, and the fact that she has no limit to her shoe budget.

Which of the following best describes your home smoking situation?

1. A Man's home is his castle, wherever I light up is a fine spot!

2. I can smoke in the house, but the general agreement is that I do it in my man-cave (or some designated area).

3. Due to unusual circumstances (rental restrictions, members of the house suffering from lung illness) I have agreed to do all of my smoking outside of the walls. If you really (really), in your heart of hearts, have no desire to smoke in your home, due to lingering scent, or you just radically prefer smoking outside, this would also be your choice.

4. I have no choice, it's smoke outside or not smoke. She hates the smell of tobacco.

5. Other members of my house think (or pretend to think) that I have quit. Thus, it's outside, followed by a rapid tooth brushing, mouthwash and probably change of clothing.

Yours, in research,

Da' Bear


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I smoke on the front porch is the weather is good, but the wife did let me build a cigar lounge in the basement where I do all my indoor smokin.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I guess I would generally fit into number 2, although my man cave is the garage and 3/4 of the year I really do prefer to be outside. However, the reciprocation is that my wife isn't allowed to practice voodoo in front of the kids and no sacrificing chickens unless she plans to make it for dinner later. Waste not want not you know.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got 5 decks and a 3 car garage where I can smoke. I also have a 2300 square foot basement that is above ground with it's own patio deck. No, it's not enough because I want my own man cave as we have a library that is perfect for a man cave area,,has its own patio deck and all I need is to put an exhaust fan in the room to suck out all of the smoke I'd have in there. It's just talking to the wife and getting this done.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Basically, I'm in the #2 bracket with some #1. I have a ManCave (Den) where I do 90% of my smoking but when the kids are with their mother (joint custody), I smoke other places in the house... like sitting here in the family room at the computer. Having a wife is nice... getting to smoke when and where you want is nicer... er... IMHO... bad experience, bad choice, etc. Um... YMMV? But my ex was the non-IMP or Baki meerschaum pipe... beautiful on the outside but impossible to work with....


----------



## oldfart54 (Sep 1, 2007)

Number 3? Yeah, number 3.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm #6, very happily divorced. I can smoke my pipe in the bedroom and have chili and beer for breakfast if I want to, (although I've never done either, but you get the point).


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

3 - and happy that way.


----------



## ermtony (Oct 24, 2009)

No. 1 for me - I light up wherever and whenever I feel like it. My wife is perfectly happy at that. However, I mostly smoke in my office (at the computer) or sitting in my armchair in the living room.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

number 3. Renting over here but we have a great view of the city. That being said my girl friend absolutly loves the smelll of smoke on me. So usually if shes going out she'll say you must smoke while im gone...and I obey...So i guess im kinda whipped.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

If wife's around I try to make it #2, if she's asleep or out it's #1 (usually combined with some air purifier). I'm still the King, although she's the parliament...

However, if I can´t get up from the table after a good dinner, I'll light it right there (I usually keep a pipe and tobacco in reach, when I figure that's going to happen  ) Same happens when we're watching a movie or a soccer match or something like that... although she always complains.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say number 2, which basically means smoke in the living room and close the bedroom door in our apartment.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

#1, as I'm in Warren's (Pugsley) situation above, referred to to as option #6.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Number 1, if I'm smoking a wife approved blend, Number 2 if not.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Trev said:


> I guess I would generally fit into number 2, although my man cave is the garage and 3/4 of the year I really do prefer to be outside. However, the reciprocation is that my wife isn't allowed to practice voodoo in front of the kids and no sacrificing chickens unless she plans to make it for dinner later. Waste not want not you know.


No voodoo?! No chickens?!?!


----------



## whill44 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a number 4..:frown:


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Alittle over a year ago, I would have to say #2. But then I divorced her so I guess I moved up to #1 and will try to hold that position with any future ex-wives.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm with #1 but it's not quite that way. I smoke in the house (pipe only) by a window (not always open). If she were to ask me to take it outside it wouldn't be an issue. It's never been an issue. Although I can't stand her cigarette smoke first thing in the morning so she goes out to the garage. Like I said it's not an issue.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

#3, due to rental restrictions. Although I generally prefer smoking outdoors anyway, and I don't smoke all that frequently, so it's not a big deal.

If we get to the point where we've got our own house, it'll probably work out to a combination of #2 and #3, as my wife and I are in agreement that we'd prefer not to have the entire house acquire the lingering scent of tobacco smoke.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

3- Rental Restrictions

When we get our own place, my wife's opinion doesn't factor in to where I smoke, though I will very likely smoke in a garage or secluded office with a window fan. As good as pipes and cigars are, I can't pretend to like the lingering stale and stanky air, plus there's the family to consider. They don't need to be breathing that. Hell, I don't want to breath it; that's why I smoke pipes!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Number 3 here. In our lease it even precludes smoking ANYWHERE on the property.:crazy:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I smoke outside and only outside by my choice and have done so for more than 5 years now. When I moved outside it was because I had become aware of the lingering smells left behind. I found that they were bothering me. Not tremendously, but enough to cause a wrinkle in the nose on occasion.

My current home has the same rule for others be they family or friend when they visit; smoke outside or don't smoke. When I go out for either a cigar or pipe most often my sweetie comes along and generally always enjoys the aroma of my selection. At times we will sit out in the morning; me with a pipe and coffee, her with her breakfast and a magazine.

If staying at a hotel, I always get a nonsmoking room if available. Hotel rooms seem to suffer most from residual odors of smokers. Even if staying in a smoking room, I go outside to have one. For about the same time I've also quit smoking in any vehicles, be they mine, other family members, or work's.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

#3. Coming over from cigars I'm just used to smoking outside or in the garage (where the arcade machine and beer fridge reside) since I can't stand the residual cigar stink. I do smoke the pipe in the kitchen if it's just too cold outside. Plus, since we tend to move every 5 to 6 years, I like to keep the house in ready to sell condition whenever possible. Has nothing to do with being whipped -- which I, of course, am.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Where's the poll?

Actually I think this is a question that's been begging to be asked for a long time. LOL. 37 and devoutly single. My home is my castle, as it always has been and always shall remain.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> My home is my castle, as it always has been and always shall remain.


Damn right! Not even my wife can smoke inside because I say so.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

#1 here... Anywhere anytime.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Two


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Well my wife won't let me smoke in the house even if I wanted too. I don't want to, so it is no big deal. I don't want the smell of smoke in our house. While buying a house, if we just stepped in the front porch and could smell smoke, we would walk right back out. So for resale and health reasons we don't smoke in the house.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

lol my girlfiend of six years hates the thought of me smoking so i have to hide it from her lol she knows i do it but i have designated cloths to smoke in that i keep far away from her and i have to lie to her about smoking. its kinda messed up but oh well its working so far.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

*sigh* #4 it is...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm no longer 'whipped'; I'm 'released', so it's no longer an issue...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol my girlfiend of six years hates the thought of me smoking so i have to hide it from her lol she knows i do it but i have designated cloths to smoke in that i keep far away from her and i have to lie to her about smoking. its kinda messed up but oh well its working so far.


Good luck.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I'm no longer 'whipped'; I'm 'released', so it's no longer an issue...


Ditto Released so #
1. A Man's home is his castle, wherever I light up is a fine spot!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

So question for those said #1. Would you really just light up anywhere. Like even if your a quest at someone's home, you would just light up? I would sure hope not. That would be an easy way to get kicked out of my house.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

As I placed the query, it referred to one's personal residence. In a society that is (sadly) regulating an issue that used to be regulated by simple good manners, good manners and being a thoughtful guest will always rule the issue for a gentleman. Well, in my case, not a gentleman, but you get the gist,


Mitch said:


> So question for those said #1. Would you really just light up anywhere. Like even if your a quest at someone's home, you would just light up? I would sure hope not. That would be an easy way to get kicked out of my house.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mitch said:


> So question for those said #1. Would you really just light up anywhere. Like even if your a quest at someone's home, you would just light up? I would sure hope not. That would be an easy way to get kicked out of my house.


No. I respect other people's domain just as I expect them to respect mine. As a matter of fact, if I have company or anticipate company who don't like to be around smoke, I'll show them the courtesy of not smoking while they're here and not have billows of smoke awaiting their arrival.

I think Bear said it pretty well in the post above. Courtesy, while not dead, could be doing a whole lot better these days.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> if I have company or anticipate company who don't like to be around smoke, I'll show them the courtesy of not smoking while they're here and not have billows of smoke awaiting their arrival.


Same here... unless they're Jehovah's Witnesses, in which case I fire up the Penzance. :heh:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Some day it'll be #2... Some day...


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Now that reply both made my day and blew enough Coke Zero out of my mouth to coat a 32" monitor... Talk about "conflicted".


dmkerr said:


> Same here... unless they're Jehovah's Witnesses, in which case I fire up the Penzance. :heh:


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Bear Graves said:


> As I placed the query, it referred to one's personal residence. In a society that is (sadly) regulating an issue that used to be regulated by simple good manners, good manners and being a thoughtful guest will always rule the issue for a gentleman. Well, in my case, not a gentleman, but you get the gist,


Same here I thought you meant in your own home...

Being a gentleman of course, you'd go by your host's wishes out of courtesy just as i'd expect in my home.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Now that response both made my day and resulted in a mouthful of Coke Zero coating the entirety of a 32 inch monitor (thankfully, my older 30 inch is positioned over 50 degrees to my right)


dmkerr said:


> Same here... unless they're Jehovah's Witnesses, in which case I fire up the Penzance. :heh:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Bear Graves said:


> As I placed the query, it referred to one's personal residence. In a society that is (sadly) regulating an issue that used to be regulated by simple good manners, good manners and being a thoughtful guest will always rule the issue for a gentleman. Well, in my case, not a gentleman, but you get the gist,


Sorry Bear, I didn't read the whole thread. I just read the # stuff you have. My bad, I didn't pick that up. Carry on!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Same here... unless they're Jehovah's Witnesses, in which case I fire up the Penzance. :heh:


LOL................. Its the southern Baptists around here. I usually give them a polite "not interested" or "go away" :crazy:


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Not a problem, Brother. It just emphasized that consideration of others is often a fine basis for how we wind up conducting our lives. My in-laws eschew alcohol for religious reasons, and while they wouldn't actively object to my wife and I opening a great bottle of grape for ourselves during a family dinner, my wife and I elect to go with soft beverages when we dine with them. It's all good.


Mitch said:


> Sorry Bear, I didn't read the whole thread. I just read the # stuff you have. My bad, I didn't pick that up. Carry on!!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Bear Graves said:


> Well that, and the fact that she has no limit to her shoe budget.


Whipped!!! :tease::r


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Ummm. 

2. I can smoke in the house, but the general agreement is that I do it in my man-cave (or some designated area).


I try to stick to my cave for my own peace of mind. 
I dont enjoy wife bothering me with stupid questions during my puff time. 
and 
I need to keep the peace bro. Wifey is good a cook.. and still with looks good no intoxicants required.. 
LOL

When those change, I'll push my luck with the smoking locations. 

Vin


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd consider myself a # 1 but I usually only smoke in my "man-cave." Basically I can smoke wherever I want but don't due to the fact I have a newborn baby. Although she doesn't like it my other half is very understanding. And besides its very relaxing when I go into my room and can clear my head.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

....................4


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Jordan303 said:


> number 3. Renting over here but we have a great view of the city. That being said my girl friend absolutly loves the smelll of smoke on me. So usually if shes going out she'll say you must smoke while im gone...and I obey...So i guess im kinda whipped.


This is incredible. :hail:


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

#2...Like smoking inside (can and do), but not often. GF and I don't like the linger of smoke. She does LOVE the linger on my beard from a great cigar, however!!!:hug:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

#1 on most the pipe tobacco Ive sampled. 

#2 on all cigars, but I knew before we were married that my wife doesnt like cigar smoke, so its all fine with me. 

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

No. #3

Mrs. Moo doesn't object to the smell of pipe (or cigar) smoke but neither of us likes stinking up clothes/towels in the closets, furniture, carpets, etc. There is a screened-in porch + rocking chairs which is a fine smoking place. The initially-proposed and accepted finished basement man-cave transmits smoke to the cold-air return and then it's pumped all over the house - that plan didn't work out. Yet.


----------



## cstanion (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a 1-2. I can smoke Virginias anywhere but if I want a latakia blend or a cigar (and those are extraordinarily rare occasions for me) I'm relegated to my home office, which is sealed up like a submarine and has both exhaust fan and air cleaner.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm liking the general theme of social responsibility as well as understanding some of the side-effects of the habit.

I am several of these.
I have my own place but I have a room-mate to help pay the bills. In the Summer I always smoke outside in the back-yard, just under some nice Birch trees. The constant complaints of one particular neighbor has required me to get some fans, placed strategically around the yard on fences, to blow the smoke away. I respect other people's space.

Its winter here now in Northern California and although I am a Canuck through and through, it just gets way too wet here. It can rain for 7 days straight during the winter and although I love it, I had to find a solution for smoking outdoors. I just snapped a pic of my new greenhouse, still unfurnished at the moment but that will soon change. Yes, I added the smoke for effect because it was easy.


My old room-mate just moved out. My new room-mate doesn't move in till January so until then, chimneys 'r' us at home 24/7. Although I do blast the fan every once in a while to minimize the stay of the "lingerers".

When the roomie moves in, I will move back outside and on the rare occasion, smoke indoors but most of the time, it's gonna be out there.

My lady smokes cigs and she does not let me smoke pipe while at her house. I need to find a mellow gentle maybe even pleasant smelling smoke to get her to change her mind. She cant stand my English smell.
But last night, at my house, both her and I were smoking in my place.

A long story short, I am #1, #2, #3 and #4 - all in one.

***

Dont know if you guys have heard but in Burlingame, CA (a city about 20 miles north of me) the City Council has passed a law prohibiting renters from smoking in apartments. Very specific to renters in rental units.
Still though, very troubling news.

At the same time I think that we smokers have not done enough to minimize the way our smoke wafts into non-smokers people's noses. Although completely not religious, I like the 'Do Unto Others, As You Would Like Done To You' philosophy and if I didn't smoke, I wouldn't want it to be a constant invasion. Constant is the key word, if it was a passing thing, no big deal. Constant though and I could do nothing to control it, I think my head would spin.


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

#3 - My wife runs a licensed home daycare facility out of our house and per the licensing agreement with the state (CA) the home must be smoke free. So my smoking primarily gets done in the garage.

Having said that, even if this weren't the case I'd probably stick to the garage or outdoors anyway out of respect for my wife and kids, and moreso simply because I don't like the lingering smoke smell much myself. Plus, at least half of the joy I get out of pipe smoking is the fact it is a hobby that allows me to seclude myself from whatever chaos is occurring in the house for an hour or so; I don't know that I would associate pipe smoking with peaceful relaxation in the same way if I smoked indoors and had to deal with my usual household responsibilities as I puffed.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

David M said:


> Dont know if you guys have heard but in Burlingame, CA (a city about 20 miles north of me) the City Council has passed a law prohibiting renters from smoking in apartments. Very specific to renters in rental units.
> Still though, very troubling news.


Wow. That seems absurd. I have no problem with landlords not allowing smoking in an apartment; after all, it's their property, their choice. But this seems like a ridiculous intrusion into an area where the city council has no business going.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Wow. That seems absurd. I have no problem with landlords not allowing smoking in an apartment; after all, it's their property, their choice. But this seems like a ridiculous intrusion into an area where the city council has no business going.


Yah it's not cool. A sign of the times and it's only going to get worse I fear.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn. Government telling us what to do in our own homes. Imagine that.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

David M said:


> I'm liking the general theme of social responsibility as well as understanding some of the side-effects of the habit.
> 
> I am several of these.
> I have my own place but I have a room-mate to help pay the bills. In the Summer I always smoke outside in the back-yard, just under some nice Birch trees. The constant complaints of one particular neighbor has required me to get some fans, placed strategically around the yard on fences, to blow the smoke away. I respect other people's space.
> ...


I don't envy you the window cleaning you'll be doing to remove the smoke film :rotfl:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't envy you the window cleaning you'll be doing to remove the smoke film :rotfl:


Mr. Clean recently started selling 3 foot long tampers, with Squeegee attachment as well as Window "cake" scraper. I will stick one of these tampers outside in the greenhouse.


----------

